# Bored out of my mind. Let's talk.



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

He he. So what's up w/ you all? I'm going to an estate sale tomorrow to look at horse tack for my goats. Noting's on t.v.and my mom didn't call me before she left for work. So I have nobodah to talk to now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you need to get Yahoo or MSN -- I am almost always on


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, MSN. I'm on a lot to. :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

How do I sign up?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ummmmm Ashely would know -- I tried several ones and I never got the right one till she sent me a link :roll:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ashlah, where art though. I think I'm downloading it now. We will see if it works.


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Dreamchaser, I *LOVE* your signature!!!! I want one! LOL!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

So what is everyone doing Saturday? Beside's taking care of the goaties?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

once you have it click onmy MSN link or my yahoo link (both will work) in my profile here on TGS to add me


I am going to a show :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Are you showing, or just watching Stacy? If so, who are you going to show?


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

We have friends from Virginia coming over. And I have a meeting for the fair tomorrow morning. I also have to clean the house, rabbit cages, and the duck house. As well as work on an English essay and my English extra credit Romeo and Juliet video. In the morning and the evening, once it cools off some, I am going to hook the goats up to the cart. Oh, and some place in there I need to practice for percussion ensemble; we have a concert this coming Friday.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol. I downloaded a while ago, but here is a site you can download from: http://download.live.com/?sku=messenger

Oh and I'm busy worrying about moving at the end of the month. Got to go to the new place and set up fence tomorrow. There is poison ivy all over the place there and I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I go to work in the morning, then I'm probably going to work with my horse again.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yay! I signed up. It's like windows live or something right? That's what it took me to. I'm goatprincess LOL.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Stacey, my browser won't let me add you that way. You can add me though. 

He he. I would have gone with dreamchaserpony, but I already had that one a long time ago and lost my password and changed email addresses by then. bleh.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dreamchaser said:


> Are you showing, or just watching Stacy? If so, who are you going to show?


Oh I am showing  it is a big show here in NJ

I will be showing Angie and Jitterbug

God's Love Farm Angie
these are not set up pictures - I just held out a treat for her to stretch out for.
in full milk - First Freshoning
[attachment=4:3o2o82or]Angie and girls 006.jpg[/attachment:3o2o82or]
[attachment=3:3o2o82or]Angie and girls 001.jpg[/attachment:3o2o82or]
wtih kids nursing
[attachment=2:3o2o82or]Angie.jpg[/attachment:3o2o82or]

Reluctant Acres Hope (aka Jitterbug)
Junior doe - 1 year old
[attachment=0:3o2o82or]shaved girls 006.jpg[/attachment:3o2o82or]
[attachment=1:3o2o82or]shaved girls 007.jpg[/attachment:3o2o82or]


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Stacey, Angie looks BEAUTIFUL! And has a really nice udder, I bet you do well in the show. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I added you --- lets see if it works


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to pick up my new buckling at the airport in the morning...and then we're going to be getting everything cleaned up here at the house for our Memorial day shindig with some friends.

Stacey I bet your goats are going to do great! Have fun!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Crissa -- I wish she had more medial, but one cant expect perfection in their second year of breeding can they :shades:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I usually have to add people by email address. I'm still figuring all the things out about MSN too. Mine is [email protected]


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Kewl. It worked Stacey. 

My best friend was named Stacey from 4th grade until 10th grade. She moved away and lost touch.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh sorry  

well you could respond to me you know


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> thanks Crissa -- I wish she had more medial, but one cant expect perfection in their second year of breeding can they :shades:


Well her father's dam lacked medial and Xcell dosen't have a lot, but nigi's aren't known for great medials. So I think despite that she will do well in the show ring.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I had too many windows open! Didn't know you were there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah I see - well glad we got it working


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow Stacey, your goats look so much bigger when they are shaved.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, and by the way thanks FourSnyders. I was trying to figure out this message thing when you posted. *laughs*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dreamchaser said:


> Wow Stacey, your goats look so much bigger when they are shaved.


big? hmm I think they look weird and naked! :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> big? hmm I think they look weird and naked!


 Put some clothes on those girls.... :wink:

and they call it the streak..............look at that....look at that.......just to show off there physique......LOL :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey pam is that a song?

i think i heard it somewhere...

they call him the streak...weee...the fastest thing on two feet...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I think that is a song, I can't think of who its by though :scratch:

If you have messenger and still feel bored, you can add me: [email protected]

Off to disbud and tattoo kids this morning :shades:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Kewl I need a disbudder and a tattoer thinggy.

Hey! I found 2 Oster clippers this morning at the estate sale. $2 each. I don't know if they are any good. So I either got one smokin' deal, or paid $2 for trash. No extra blades, one blade broken. They must have dropped it. They had already sold the rest of the horse tack.  But I did get a brand-new trough float for $3.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hey pam is that a song?
> 
> i think i heard it somewhere...
> 
> they call him the streak...weee...the fastest thing on two feet...


hehe........ Yup..... RAY STEVENS ....1974 LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

So they call them streaking huh?









*he he*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So they call them streaking huh?


 LOL ....yup that's it.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

What's the best bargain anyone has ever gotton on something?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The best bargain I ever got was an $80 iPod dock/clock radio that I got brand new for only $35 because it was a floor model and they were putting new models up


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that ipod was a great deal! i need one of those... :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It was a dock :wink: My iPod was $150 and its a 4GB, which $150 gets you an 8GB now  I love my iPod, I usually freak out if I can't find it :lol:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, that's a good deal. I got my best friend a Zune 80 gig (I think) for $30. She loves it. I almost kept it for myself, but I promised her one for Christmas. I couldn't get one in time for Christmas, so when I found this one I jumped on it. It was brand new, the lady I got it from thought it was used. It still had the plastic on the screen and everything.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol, I meant dock too..my ipod was a present. my 8GB nano.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> lol, I meant dock too..my ipod was a present. my 8GB nano.


I have 1 too.
My best bargin was paying $250 for 2 AMAZING reg pygmy does.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww! Lesse your beautiful bargains Rowdy!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol, I don't even have the 1 yet!! HA!! The other one's in with a buck...hopefully self-explainatory.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's the buck as a kid. "Mordecai" has 3 first place wins and a 2nd! HE's being bred to the doe I just got!  Really rare color for pygmies. And he has a bellyband!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Here's the buck as a kid. "Mordecai" has 3 first place wins and a 2nd! HE's being bred to the doe I just got!  Really rare color for pygmies. And he has a bellyband!!


 very nice........  :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! He looks beautiful. The picture is small, but I get the idea. Congrats!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, my best deal was my horse. Free. Well actually I traded a boer wether for her. The parent's of the people who had Star were going to get her because of her condition, but said if I wanted her I could have her since I gave Thor to them. They prefer their mules anyways. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey rowdykids...isnt mordecai-- a name off a t.v show? I thought the butlers' name on Creepshow was mordecai. (he was the good guy)  

best goat deal i've gotten is a genemaster buck (like i needed him!!), a Fullblood Reg. Boer Buck (ok i needed him), and a 75% reg boer doe for free.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh wow Katrina, even though that one is 75%, he is gorgeous! His hair even lies beautifully. Some goats when their hair is long, it just looks "fussy," but his really lies nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice Katrina....love that head shot ....on the first buck...  .. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> even though that one is 75%, he is gorgeous!


those guys are both purebred. the doe not pictured is 75%

thanks pam, gunner is cute, erm handsome. even though he pees on himself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks pam, gunner is cute, erm handsome. even though he pees on himself


 your welcome ....yeah... I'd say he is handsome ........the pee ewww LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oops sorry. I misread it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

dont worry its fine. when i get back i'll take a pic of cloudy, the 75% doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can't wait.....  :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you'll be waiting 16 days...an eternity. cloudy..i just shaved her, so she looks pretty ragged (i need my clipping practice!) but it'll look good when i get home.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! I have no clue about the name. :shrug: I didn't name him, cause when he ran in the garden it was hard to yell: "MORDECAI! HERBIE! GET OUT!!!" That was a sight! :roll: Sorry the pics small. I'm new to editting sizes.  

Pretty boys!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

So where is every budduh? It seems a little slow here lately. Are there a lot of people doing shows right now?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Mmm the weather has been in the upper nineties here so i have been outside. I added you to my messenger i hope i got the right one it says pending! As for the best deal i have ever got that would have to be either my first pony, his name was cubby got him for free. He was a brat but a blast to ride. And on ebay i got a pair of clipmaster clippers brand new in the box for a hundred bucks!
AS for the weekend. I have to work on saturday, after work im going to go ride zues my pony (well sort of) he is only 16.2 :wink: LOL. and then he is getting a bath.
And sunday i have a gameing show....ashould be lots of fun. I think i need to get some pictures of him up here. He looks sooo good right now.
beth


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

So what's new this weekend? Anybody going to do, or did something fun? Looking forward to anything coming up soon? Whaz up?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We did our milk test today, every body was up in production or stayed the same. It rained and blew wind most of the day. Other than that I didn't do much, just relaxed and watched some T.V. My mom is getting ready to go to the National show. I was hoping to go-but someone has to be here to keep an eye on my grandma and watch my neices during the day. Thankfully she's taking most of the milkers-including Kadisha-so I will not have many does to milk. I'm bummed about not going-but at least my doe will make it there. I will be a ball of nerves waiting to hear how she places against the rest of the 2 year olds that will be there.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ooh! How exciting to have your goat in a show! I hope to show one day...


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah, showing can be fun-but the politics that go with it someitmes are not so much fun.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

This weekend is a complete disaster, I can't get motivated and I have like 9 4-H projects that I have to finish by Thursday... :sigh:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Good Lord! Please don't get me started to thinking about the shows and the things that go on behind the scenes and the politics involved! Not on a Sunday! I was trying to have serene and happy day and dwell in my mind on more happier thoughts! Have peaceful day!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm bored this afternoon so I'm just watching the Will it Blend? videos on youtube  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My Sunday off work was a lazy one....with the awful issues I'm experiencing now since 5 am with my gut...I haven't felt well enuf to do more than milk and feed. Been on the couch with a heating pad most of the day. I'm disappointed because I really need to get my electric pasture up for my boys and today was just beautiful weather to do it in. Grrrrrr, sometimes Mother Nature really bites! :veryangry:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am thinking about what I need to do tomorrow! 4-H projects, stories, email a few of my goat buddies to find out about a show I'm going to head to. And work with the goats and trim hooves!! YUCK! :roll:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got back from babysitting (gotta earn that feed!) I took the boy to a barbeque with me so he could play with all te kids there. Biy he sure kept me on my toes with so much land to run free in!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

RowdyKidz said:


> I am thinking about what I need to do tomorrow! 4-H projects, stories, email a few of my goat buddies to find out about a show I'm going to head to. And work with the goats and trim hooves!! YUCK! :roll:


Same here! When is your 4-H fair? Ours is in 2 weeks.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Ours is the last week of Aug. But prefair judging is later this month and in July. :help:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Ours is next week! :leap: This is an exciting time for Gwen and I and our fellow members of the Freestone Co. Goat Breeders Assn. We have about 4 wethers and does in the goat shows. We have a breeding goat show and a market goat show. A lot of the youngsters will buy doelings and show them in both shows. The Freestone Co. resident members will be awarding a jackpot for the highest ranking market goat bred in the county. They will also get a buckle from the Fair Assn. Some of our neighbors and us will try to buy the floor this year and keep the does and sell the wethers to the meat buyer. Too many things to do and so little time!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, I sure wish I could join in the shows. But I haven't any registered goats.  Someday...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll sel you one! lol
Not all shows have to have registered stock...if you are really interested it would be something to look into...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yea...The National Pygmy Goat Assoc offers reg and unreg shows. :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah, my old pygmy would just hobble in there. Poor old boy. He's 12 or 13 now, and doesn't get around as well as he used to.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

They have senior categories in most shows. He might be interested in some travel in the sunset of his life! Have you asked him about it?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

No, I mean he really does limp now. Traveling would not be good for him.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:sigh:


----------

